
Ask HN: Web Programming Where to Start? - lauren_
Let me begin begin by introducing myself I&#x27;m 17 and I love thinking about startups and the web. But it&#x27;s hard to implement projects you come up with if you don&#x27;t know a little bit of how to code.<p>I need advice on a way for a total noob to get started with web programming. I know people who can answer questions about most languages so that&#x27;s not a factor. I just need solid advice and a jumping off point.
======
breck
I would get 5 books on the topic. Bring them home, try them all, and you're
bound to find one that you like and can work your way through.

One I'd recommend is "Eloquent Javascript". It may be a tiny bit out of date
now (I read it over 5 years ago maybe, and Javascript has improved a lot since
then), but it's a solid book.

Other books you might like: Pragmatic Programmer, Pattern on the Stone, Clean
Code, Mastering Regular Expressions.

------
mtmail
"Roadmap to becoming a web developer in 2019"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18874028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18874028))

with [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Learn](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Learn) as start point.
The [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Learn#See_also](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Learn#See_also) section has links to others to other platforms. All
free.

------
sn9
The best introduction to programming online is Harvard's CS50x on edx. It'll
give you a great foundation and there's a bunch of sequel courses that are
more focused, including one on web development
([https://cs50.harvard.edu/web/2019/summer/](https://cs50.harvard.edu/web/2019/summer/)).

